# Induktionsladegerät für Tab 3



## Ladylike (29. November 2015)

*Induktionsladegerät für Tab 3*

Guten Abend,

gibt es ein Induktionsladegerät für das Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 ?

Leider haben meine Kinder beim Laden die Ladebuchse beschädigt die auch nicht mehr zu reparieren ist?


----------



## Ahab (29. November 2015)

*AW: Induktionsladegerät für Tab 3*

Nein, Wireless Charging wird von dem Tablet nicht unterstützt.


----------

